# Hiya



## kazmac (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi there.
I'm looking to get some pet mice again after some years without, and it was recommended that I join here. So here I am!
I am owned by several pets including guinea pigs which we used to breed and show, rats which I breed and am about to return to showing, two african pygmy hedgehogs and the dog. Other residents of our house are a husband and two daughters.
I'm looking forward to finding my way around here and hope I will join the ranks of mouse owners again very soon!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome! Where are you from?


----------



## kazmac (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm in Scotland. Probably shoulda said that! Will update my profile.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome. We have a few members in Scotland, hopefully they should see your posts.


----------



## kazmac (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks. And I look forward to catching up with my fellow scots as well as others!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## BlackDragonfli (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

